# Need a quiche recipe



## lyndalou (Dec 29, 2006)

Does anyone out there have a TNT quiche recipe? No tomatoes, please. I would like something a little elegant as I'm making it for a friend who has had surgery (abdominal) lately and her husband for a small dinner celebrating their 45th ann'y. 

Thanks in advance for the help
Lyndalou


----------



## Walt Bulander (Dec 29, 2006)

How about bacon, spinach, and mushrooms, grated swiss cheese, and some grated parm mixed into the eggs (s & p plus a little nutmeg)?


----------



## Candocook (Dec 29, 2006)

I like Walt's. I have done  a similar one using Italian sausage (instead of bacon) which is tasty. Or a classic quiche lorraine--onions and bacon--is always good.
Is her diet up to these ingredients after surgery?


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 29, 2006)

You can also do it with leeks, eggs, milk and cheese seasoned with thyme, salt and pepper.


----------

